# JDM Black Euro headlights



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone has changed the headlight assembly on the b15. I can get to all the bolts except the clamp that connects the assembly to the bumper. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man. Where did you get JDM Euro from??? You do realize Japan and the European continent are different, correct??? Let the flaming begin.

Sigh* anyway, I don't own a B15 so I don't know how to get the headlights off, but have you tried SpecV headlights? Where did these "JDM EURO Black headlights" come from? The SpecV already has black headlight housings.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....you can get to all the bolts, cept the ones on the bumper? i also dont have a b15, but by going on what you said, i would have taken the entire bumper off, and the lights would come with it. yes yes? should be only like 8 er so screws holding it on.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JDM Euro.... :fluffy:


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> JDM Euro.... :fluffy:


I was just going to get the spec v headlights but they were more expensive. I just got the headlight assembly with a black trim and clear corners. you guys can just take the corners out. I don't have that luxury.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's not what the :fluffy: was about....

Think about what Ninety-Nine SE-L posted...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

JDM Euro?This is gotta see...anyone with pics,feel free to post em


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

there ya go and *00-03 NISSAN SENTRA EURO DIAMOND HEADLIGHTS - JDM BLACK * so he got the description mixed up...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, black housings make them JDM...what makes them Euro?

To me, those are black housing headlights with cleared corners....

I guess that does not sound as cool as _EURO JDM_ :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's the break-down:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......i have a blackish car with clears...........JDM-Euro tyghtness?


----------

